# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  FX accounts that can be funded by eurocheque

## jgombos

Does anyone know of any forex brokers that will fund an account from a cheque in euros? 

I suspect perhaps an FX broker in France would, but my searching has failed me so far.

----------


## klamm

i thought cheques had died out - you'll have more luck if you make bank transfers

----------


## jgombos

> i thought cheques had died out - you'll have more luck if you make bank transfers


Indeed, pure luck is what's needed to successfully complete a wire transfer. Read this thread where I've detailed scams and problems with wires: http://www.eupedia.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24241

Cheques have not died in France, so I'm expecting to find a French fx broker who accepts checks.

----------

